# LFDY Graffix



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

My stuff done over the last few years...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

keep it up


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

A new one for my homeboy's wifey's brother...R.I.P. Kev.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Keep doin your thang big homie, awesome artwork. When you coming out to Cali?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 2 2010, 10:22 AM~17075991
> *Keep doin your thang big homie, awesome artwork.  When you coming out to Cali?
> *



I'm here :biggrin: 
Been up in Santa Maria all this time...just gotta get the rest of my stuff and my lincoln in AZ.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

:0 damn deeloc that is some nice ass work....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

thanks cali :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 2 2010, 01:43 PM~17077689
> *I'm here :biggrin:
> Been up in Santa Maria all this time...just gotta get the rest of my stuff and my lincoln in AZ.
> *


Oh dammm, I didn't know that...welcome to Cali...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 27 2010, 10:43 PM~17326352
> *Oh dammm, I didn't know that...welcome to Cali...
> *


 :biggrin: Had to get out of AZ before it got hot.


Some new flicks


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

1 word to describe your work .....................................................................(speechless)how much you charge where are you located??


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

PM sent


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@May 1 2010, 08:09 PM~17362404
> *1 word to describe your work  .....................................................................(speechless)how much you charge where are you located??
> *


  pm me price also...ur right around the corner


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

Whats up DEE-LOC Thanks for that RAG TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

call me if you got any problems installing it!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 3 2010, 10:14 PM~17382544
> *call me if you got any problems installing it!
> *


My only concerned that I have is my roof not being stright! I may need help?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Trunk and hoods starting at $500...I'll work with you on the price.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Some awesome work man!!!! Love this


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 6 2010, 06:33 AM~17407622
> *Some awesome work man!!!! Love this
> *


Thank you, I have a few more pieces coming out soon...stay tuned


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

UPITTY UP UP

Spraying in So. Cal and AZ. Will travel to you if you have a suitable area to spray in.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup Detonater!


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Whats new homie..? Hope all is well


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Wut up deeloc how's everything with the airbrushin?? Shit I'm still n process of painting my car if anything ima go with a pinkpanther mural or somethin I have something n mind but money is a bitch lol


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jul 18 2010, 09:34 AM~18073921
> *Wut up deeloc how's everything with the airbrushin?? Shit I'm still n process of painting my car if anything ima go with a pinkpanther mural or somethin I have something n mind but money is a bitch lol
> *


No rush homie...I'm around.

Just chillin Detonator, gonna make a trip out to AZ for a few days, then coming back to a job hopefully.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 18 2010, 02:23 PM~18075722
> *No rush homie...I'm around.
> 
> Just chillin Detonator, gonna make a trip out to AZ for a few days, then coming back to a job hopefully.
> *


 :x: :x:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

In Garden Grove, CA. If you're looking for quality airbrushing, hit me up. Will work with you on the price. 808-255-3937


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt for the start of a new week


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Some fenders from a beach cruiser I did this past weekend.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work deeLoc


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

WATSUP DEELOC?I AM IN SOCAL,PARAMOUNT CITY,JUST WANTED TO SAY WHATS UP.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Sep 8 2010, 11:00 PM~18521921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys. Detonator did you ever get a sample of the Ice Pearl?

Biggboy, sweet, I gotta get up there to visit Johnny and you. I gotta get my trucked fixed and smogged first. I hate driving with no tags.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 13 2010, 08:18 PM~18560188
> *Thanks guys. Detonator did you ever get a sample of the Ice Pearl?
> *


I'm still working on the pearls.. Keeping my fingers crossed.. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

nice work you do here. im searching for somebody to do the murals on my radical bike frame.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Sep 17 2010, 04:43 PM~18593510
> *nice work you do here. im searching for somebody to do the murals on my radical bike frame.
> *


LMK :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 8 2010, 11:20 PM~18521588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

What up Dee?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Sep 19 2010, 07:34 PM~18606842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I finally got my roommate's garage where I can spray in it again...She redid all the drywall in it, so I had to hose out all the dust this weekend. So now the airbrush and spray guns are coming out


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 18 2010, 10:57 PM~18601834
> *LMK :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH TO DO MURALS ON THESE PARTS OF MY FRAME?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

That bike looks sick Deeloc


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/304130
Firefox Persona done for Roll'n Lowrider Videos....oh LFDY Graffix ain't limited to just paint....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 28 2010, 08:25 AM~18680629
> *http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/304130
> Firefox Persona done for Roll'n Lowrider Videos....oh LFDY Graffix ain't limited to just paint....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

T-shirt I busted out last night


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

The shirt lookin tight geting down good job!


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

No clear yet, SnapOn welding mask.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

With the clear and face piece :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

WAZ GOOD DEE?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Job search and finishing up school for the semester  
Did you get Johnny's fender done last weekend?


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 9 2010, 12:25 PM~19283932
> *Job search and finishing up school for the semester
> Did you get Johnny's fender done last weekend?
> *






:yes: JUST WAITEN ON BIGBOY TO DO HIS THANG


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

hell yeah!


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Dec 9 2010, 05:40 PM~19285887
> *:yes: JUST WAITEN ON BIGBOY TO DO HIS THANG
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

ANYMORE MURALS OR GIRLS OR CLOWNS ??? YOUR WORK LOOKS GOOD...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 15 2010, 08:14 AM~19332383
> *ANYMORE MURALS OR GIRLS OR CLOWNS ??? YOUR WORK LOOKS GOOD...
> *


Thanks, I'm working on some panels and skate decks....just keep an eye out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas  to you and your family!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Dec 25 2010, 10:09 AM~19417833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bro! Merry Christmas to you and your fam, and a have a safe Happy New Year!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

WAT UP DEE  HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE PARK THIS WEEKEND :biggrin: I KNOW YA GOTTA GET YO HUSTLE ON AT THE DAMN! BUT COME BY LATER


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:yes: If I don't get to the park, I'll definately get to Johnny's house.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 31 2010, 07:07 PM~19471300
> *Happy New Year!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bratt!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEARS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks Justin! One hour more here!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

WAZ GOOD DEE? DONT FORGET GONNA BE UP YOUR WAY NEXT WEEKEND BRO :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 7 2011, 10:53 AM~19530897
> *WAZ GOOD DEE? DONT FORGET GONNA BE UP YOUR WAY NEXT WEEKEND BRO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Whats new.... :biggrin: And Wuzz Up!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Detail on the upper bed of the prerunner...


















The whole truck back together...It don't just look pretty it puts in work!


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

Tight ass work Dee :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jan 24 2011, 05:38 PM~19686255
> * Tight ass work Dee  :thumbsup:
> *


Mahalo!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

HOWZ IT BRAHDA... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 24 2011, 12:13 AM~19680082
> *Detail on the upper bed of the prerunner...
> 
> 
> ...


That bamboo effect looks tight


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggboy+Jan 25 2011, 06:20 PM~19697368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best one I've done... :biggrin: Gonna have to redo a lot of it when the rear cage gets added on to and redone for the fuel cell.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Mar 23 2010, 01:00 PM~16974606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY DEE BARELY NOTICE YOU HAD A THREAD BRO... TOTALLY DIGGING THE OCEAN SCENES, AND THE BOB MARLEY... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Mahalos Liz


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 27 2011, 02:57 PM~19714775
> *Mahalos Liz
> *


HEY DEE. SORRY BRO... TOTALLY MISSED YOU DURING MY MORNING ROUNDS... MY BAD... :happysad: MAHALOS IS THAT HAWAIIN FOR ALOFA??? DON'T KNOW MUCH OF MY CHINO'S SOMOAN LANGUAGE AND ALL I LEARNED IN HAWAII WAS ALOHA... LOL... SOMOAN, I ONLY KNOW HOW TO CURSE YOU OUT, AND SAY I LOVE YOU... TO GIVE ME THAT BALANCE... LOL... WELL MUCH L & R...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave: WHATS UP DEE... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 02:34 PM~19724258
> *HEY DEE. SORRY BRO... TOTALLY MISSED YOU DURING MY MORNING ROUNDS... MY BAD... :happysad: MAHALOS IS THAT HAWAIIN FOR ALOFA??? DON'T KNOW MUCH OF MY CHINO'S SOMOAN LANGUAGE AND ALL I LEARNED IN HAWAII WAS ALOHA... LOL... SOMOAN, I ONLY KNOW HOW TO CURSE YOU OUT, AND SAY I LOVE YOU... TO GIVE ME THAT BALANCE... LOL... WELL MUCH L & R...
> *


Hey Liz, had an awesome weekend hanging with Islanders C.C. in Paramount. Mahalo is the correct term, means thank you in Hawaiian. Mahalos is kinda slang, but means the same thing, but is 'much thanks'.

Hope your weekend was a great one!
Mahalos :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 30 2011, 11:58 AM~19737108
> *Hey Liz, had an awesome weekend hanging with Islanders C.C. in Paramount. Mahalo is the correct term, means thank you in Hawaiian. Mahalos is kinda slang, but means the same thing, but is 'much thanks'.
> 
> Hope your weekend was a great one!
> ...


AWWW. THAT IS AWSOME, I AM GLAD TO HEAR YOU HAD A GREAT WEEKEND, OH AND MAHALO FOR TEACHING ME THE MEANING... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

ALOHA.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MEEZEE (Aug 18, 2010)

I WAS JUST GOING THROUGH UR WORK.....GOOD SHIT HOMIE..FO REALS.... WHEN U KOMING BAKK TO HAWAII FOR A VISIT MAYBE I KAN PUT SOME MONEY IN YOUR POcKET WHILE UR HERE.... LIKE PLAN SOMETHING OUT.... LMK... ON PRICE AND STUFF I KOULD PROBLY LINE SOME WORK UP FOR U WITH THE cLUB....WELL HOPE TO HEAR FROM U SOON UcE...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Mahalos...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

I LOVE YOUR OCEAN THEMES... VERY NIIICE!!! HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEK BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP DEE... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT WEDNESDAY...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey Liz doing great...wondering why it got so windy last night and today....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 2 2011, 01:43 PM~19767760
> *Hey Liz doing great...wondering why it got so windy last night and today....
> *


I THINK WE PROBABLY CAUGHT THE WINDS FROM THE STORMS OUT THERE... THANK GOD NO SNOW HERE... NOTHING BUT A BEAUTIFUL BLUE SKY... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 3 2011, 11:28 AM~19777460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT IS FRICKEN HALLARIOUS DEE...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I got it off AZSide Liz, thought it was fitting for the thread.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 3 2011, 11:40 AM~19777544
> *I got it off AZSide Liz, thought it was fitting for the thread.
> *


TOTALLY OUR SENSE OF HUMOR HERE... LOL... HEY HERE GOES THESE PICS I TOOK WHEN I WAS IN HAWAII... THANK YOU FOR THE VIDEO...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 3 2011, 12:28 PM~19777460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MY BAD D FORGOT TO DROP MY ALOHA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MORNING DEE... :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

whats up D im bout ready to do mural if your interested if you remember me i sent you a text but hit me up when you get this iight you can freehand right lol?? :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY DEE... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT VALENTINE...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 15 2011, 01:41 PM~19876896
> *whats up D im bout ready to do mural if your interested if you remember me i sent you a text  but hit me up when you get this iight you can freehand right lol?? :biggrin:
> *


I can do it all :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 15 2011, 04:43 PM~19878326
> *HEY DEE... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT VALENTINE...
> *


It was cool thanks, had spam musubi and mac salad at Maui Hawaiian BBQ in Huntington Beach.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

ALOHAS BRAHDA.. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Feb 16 2011, 02:53 AM~19882212
> *ALOHAS BRAHDA.. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Aloha Bu!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND DEE


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Wish I could kick it with the fam this weekend.......


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup Deeloc... whats good homie :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Sup Mark! Out in AZ for the Roll'n show tomorrow......


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 18 2011, 01:08 PM~19902565
> *Sup Mark! Out in AZ for the Roll'n show tomorrow......
> *


HAVE FUN DEE... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I got me a jizzob again.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 24 2011, 09:11 PM~19954874
> *I got me a jizzob again.... :biggrin:
> *


  GO MAKE THAT $$$ LOL...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 24 2011, 09:28 PM~19955656
> * GO MAKE THAT $$$ LOL...
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

ALOHA DEE... HOPE YOR JOB IS WORKING OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 07:46 PM~20031109
> *ALOHA DEE... HOPE YOR JOB IS WORKING OUT... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:Aloha! Yeah all is going good at the jobby job, just limited time after I get off of work to do a few things then off to bed.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

WAD UP DEE :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

up!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

What's up Dee? Where the pics at??


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

POST PICS OF THE ROOF YOU DID!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

HOK Orion Silver base, candy burple and oriental mix, SparkleEFX Laser Purple flake over HOK black base


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

DeeLoc said:


> HOK Orion Silver base, candy burple and oriental mix, SparkleEFX Laser Purple flake over HOK black base


LOOKING GOOD DEE... HERE'S A BUMP FOR YOU BUDDY...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Whats going on Dee?


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

uffin: Wussgud Dee


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT for deeloko


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Twiins said:


> Whats going on Dee?


 Chillin in Garden Grove now....long time no see you on here...how's things in your neck of the woods?



GRodriguez said:


> uffin: Wussgud Dee


 Paintin Big Rich's caddie, gotta finish the other side this coming weekend...



Fonzoh said:


> :thumbsup:TTT for deeloko


See you this coming weekend....Johnny got his compressor too......










dang, sorry its a little pic....it's not cleared yet either, but I added Samoan tattoo to the band just above the molding


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Big Rich's Caddie's tattoo airbrushing finished this weekend, cleared by T


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:nicoderm::worship:Shits bangin Dee :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

GRodriguez said:


> :nicoderm::worship:Shits bangin Dee :thumbsup:


Thanks Ant!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup Dee... Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks Mark! Been showing your flake to the fellows from the club.


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

damn bro you can get down all your works looks really good bro keep up the great work much alofaz….:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> damn bro you can get down all your works looks really good bro keep up the great work much alofaz….:thumbsup:


thanks ricky!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Panoramic shot of JohnnyGuam's dash (that's why it's a little distorted)


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:boink:................:thumbsup: Need to send you my boys bike Dee. Looking good bro


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

looks good Dee!


----------

